# tattoos :)



## mzreyes (Jun 12, 2007)

Here are some pictures of my bf's tattoo, and mine! His has been in progress for a couple months.. He barely has time to go in a get some work done because of school and work.. (The second pic looks a bit scrunched  )






and mine!!! This is my second tattoo, my first is a dragon on my back that is about the size of my hand. I just got it done last night.. Can't wait until we start coloring it in!!! UGH the way I took these pics makes me look super skinny.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 12, 2007)

Wow. Those are gonna look great once they've been colored.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Jun 12, 2007)

omg i loveee it u r so hot!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 12, 2007)

I love those side torso tattoos.  I couldn't get one though.  It would hurt like hell.  As it is the one that I have killed me.  I also don't think I'd want it forever.

*ETA*: I can't wait to see the finished product.  It looks amazing so far.  I didn't realize, when I first posted, that I hadn't commented so much on your tattoo but more so on my own fear of getting one like it.  LOL.


----------



## jsimpson (Jun 12, 2007)

That looks awesome.  I kind of wish at least one of mine was colored


----------



## triccc (Jun 12, 2007)

oh man, you have guts to get it on your ribs, it looks amazing though.
i can't wait to see it colored!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice! Where'd you get yours done? I'm itching for a new tatt!


----------



## *Luna* (Jun 12, 2007)

Wow girlie that is gorgeous work! I am a huge koi fan and I love the lotus as well =) I cant wait to see the finished product. Super hot!!!


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 12, 2007)

wow!! that's cool! i know that hurt like hell.. did it??  can't wait to see it colored


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (Jun 12, 2007)

*hoLy $#[email protected] that's hoTT!!! it looks so painfuL...yOo got baLLs chikadee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 12, 2007)

Looks awesome!  Can't wait to see the end results!


----------



## mzreyes (Jun 12, 2007)

thanks girls!! Yea I'm pretty excited to get it colored.. lol a couple ppl said I was crazy for getting a tattoo on my ribs. Some parts of it hurt more than others. The part that hurt the most was probably the upper fish's head, and whatever lines are around it. Those are directly on my ribs, and they hurt the most. The shading of the fish scales was not as bad as outlining.

mzcelaneous: I got it done at Rigid Lifestyle in Concord. It's off of Willowpass. If you go there, ask for Dustin


----------



## rawr_its_jax (Jun 12, 2007)

ohmygosh. i luvv it <333


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Jun 12, 2007)

in the pics you look like you are as big as your man's arm, LOL!! but nice tattoos!


----------



## SELFstyled (Jun 12, 2007)

Gorgeous! Can't wait to see it in full colour!


----------



## mzreyes (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iamgrape1119* 

 
_in the pics you look like you are as big as your man's arm, LOL!! but nice tattoos!_

 
ewww I know!! I don't think I am though. lol.. ugh I need to gain like 10 pounds.


----------



## xJUDYx (Jun 13, 2007)

oh wow. i've been wanting one in the exact place. but thinking of something meaningful to me has been hard. hope you post up the finished product once its colored!


----------



## Lissa (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xJUDYx* 

 
_hope you post up the finished product once its colored!_

 
Me too. I can't wait to see the finished effect! I wish I could pull something like this off, it looks amazing! Gorgeous!!


----------



## Pure Vanity (Jun 13, 2007)

Can't wait to see when it's done.


----------



## Onederland (Jun 13, 2007)

its uh.may.zing. 


urgh, everytime i see something like that it makes me want to get a tattoo!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Jun 13, 2007)

Damn girl!! That is gonna be blazin once that color gets in there!!


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Jun 13, 2007)

They are both very elaborate and niiiiice. One time for you, sis! I don't know if I could endure THAT much pain. I got my third one last week on my wrist and almost passed out. You'se a soldier!!


----------



## mzdawn (Jun 13, 2007)

Beautiful! I love how your tattoos share the same traits. I think it's cute.


----------



## mzreyes (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone. The ppl who have seen it in person were all pretty surprised that I got such a big tattoo. Everyone seems to like it though, so thats ok. Well, if everyone hated it, that would be ok too, because I like it! lol..

The two koi, symbolize my two little sisters. Even though I don't live with them, I think about them all time and feel that they are always with me no matter what. Seems like they're the only ppl in my family who havent turned they're backs at one point in my life. Well shit, how can they? One sister is 8 years old, and the other is two weeks old. lol.. 

And after I read this on the internet and did some other researching, I decided to incorporate the lotus.

*~ Lotus Petal Wisdom ~
( by Venerable Beop Jeon, the Supreme Patriarch of the Jogye Order of Korean Buddhism )

When raindrops fill a lotus petal, the petal sways for a while together with each drop, and when the water has pooled to a certain extent, the petal pours the pure crystal-like water away without any regret or attachment.

Then when the water falls again onto the lotus leaf below, there again it wells up and rolls right on off again, emptying into the lotus pond.

Observring this spectacle with no-mind, I thought, "The lotus petal takes on only as much weight as it can hold; anything more and it empties everything out completely!"

I have been completely struck by such wisdom.

Were the lotus to instead take the water greedily, the petal would end up tearing or its stem would snap.

The principles for living in the world are exactly the same... *

Theres other symbolism behind the lotus as well. I read something about how the lotus grows from the muddy water and blossoms above the surface. I guess we're all like that in a way, at some point in our lives. I am anyway. Lord knows that I've been through some shit in my life and now.. I'm happy


----------



## MrsJames (Jun 14, 2007)

Love it! Can't wait to see the finished product! You are skinny and I'm jealous!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 14, 2007)

Gorgeous art! tats with meaning are so special!


----------



## MrsJames (Jun 14, 2007)

I love japanese art. my fiance has a half sleeve full of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It has smoke, cherry blossoms, Um... i can't think of everything. It has abunch of stuff going on...


----------



## mzreyes (Jun 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsJames* 

 
_Love it! Can't wait to see the finished product! You are skinny and I'm jealous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
being skinny isn't always fun


----------



## mzjae (Jun 15, 2007)

Your tattoo looks amazing! It makes me want to get another one right now. =P


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 15, 2007)

wow i love the tatts
your so slim
im jelous


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 15, 2007)

can't wait to see the finished product!  that is really cool you guys have matching tattoos.  i only got one butterfly on my right back hip, but i also want to get something that will be meaningful like that.  don't think i can endure a big piece like that though, ouch!


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 16, 2007)

wowww! that looks so cool and like it hurts like HELL!!! 
btw dont think im perving but it looks like ur butt is blinging lool


----------



## mzreyes (Jun 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_btw dont think im perving but it looks like ur butt is blinging lool_

 
hehe had to keep things G rated somehow


----------



## lvgz (Jun 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_hehe had to keep things G rated somehow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahhaha NICE! i love torso tatoos, but i would never get one bc im scared that i might not like it later. i love how yours has a meaning to it though-- i have so many friends with tatoos they think are "cute" and dont have ANY insight behind it. 

i was watching mtv today and saw the cutest tatoos though. it was an engaged couples and when they cross their wrists (like holding hands i guess), they had a love quote! i dont remember exactly what it was but i definitely like that..
id consider "til death do us part" or something! okay yeah end rant lol


----------



## mzreyes (Jun 19, 2007)

yea.. I like having mine on my side because at least I can cover it up easily. Its not.. on my neck or something. lol..


----------



## lvgz (Jun 22, 2007)

lol, well it looks great
please post pics when the colorings all done!


----------



## applefrite (Jun 24, 2007)

I love your tatoos !!!! Me , I have got 2 chineeses signs on my back !


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jun 24, 2007)

Those tattos are absolutely beautiful ! ..My husband and I have been talkign about getting similar style ones as well ... they are just amazing.  Can't wait to see the progress ..please post when ya can =)


----------



## dmenchi (Jul 30, 2007)

Big tattoos are the way to go!!! good luck with the colouring, trust me it's 100x worse than the outline on the torso!!!


----------



## dmenchi (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzjae* 

 
_Your tattoo looks amazing! It makes me want to get another one right now. =P_

 
ME TOOO! i've got the 'fever'...i need to stop buying MAC and get some stuff done!!!


----------



## mzreyes (Jul 30, 2007)

yea I've been holding off on mac for a while now, unless I really need something, like an eyebrow pencil. I wanna get some color on it already!!!! Its been what... 2 months? yep I'm that broke. Thank God flashtronic and rushmetal didn't wow me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I didn't get a damn thing from those collections.


----------



## eyelinerlover (Aug 3, 2007)

I like very much!

im quiet heavily covered myself and i always appreciate good big tattoos.


----------



## mzreyes (Aug 4, 2007)

can you post pics? i love looking at other ppls tattoos


----------



## frocher (Aug 4, 2007)

Very nice tattoos.  It is cool that they match with your bf.  When they are all done you should do pics together.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 5, 2007)

wow i'lll give you props for getting it by the torso... did it hurt? im scared of needles so no tats for me.. i can't wait to see the finishing touch. holla back


----------



## eyelinerlover (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey

sorry for the hijack!

my tattoo photos are in the new members section,under "new member posting a mugshot"

fefe


----------



## aziajs (Sep 9, 2007)

So, mzreyes did you ever get any color added to the tattoo?  I am sitting here watching L.A. Ink and a guy got a side torso tattoo and it made me think of yours.


----------



## janwa09 (Sep 9, 2007)

WOW! That is absolutely cool! I admire your guts and threshold for pain.  I have a few tattoos myself but small ones though


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_So, mzreyes did you ever get any color added to the tattoo?  I am sitting here watching L.A. Ink and a guy got a side torso tattoo and it made me think of yours._

 

I was supposed to get some color on it in July, but I had blow my savings on college books. They are no joke! I was pretty bummed about it. hmmm on that note, check out my sale thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=78345


----------



## kimmy (Sep 9, 2007)

that is way radd.


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 10, 2007)

Ugh. I want, nay, NEED more ink! Those are beauts.


----------



## Patricia (Sep 13, 2007)

i'm getting mine done tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it's nowhere as big as yours!!!


----------



## Patricia (Sep 13, 2007)

people should post more pics of tattoos!!!


----------



## c.may (Sep 14, 2007)

_Girl, those tattoos are fierce.  And I love your meaning behind them.  I've been looking around for something symbolic to represent my quest to let go of things that I cannot control.  I think you've given me inspiration.  Thank you.  Not to mention, I love studying your threads so I can achieve the same looks.  You've got some talent!  BTW, are you filipino?  Just wondering...if you are, I have a filipino tattoo website that you might be interested in.  Anyways, keep up the excellent work..._


----------



## Patricia (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## mzreyes (Sep 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c.may* 

 
_Girl, those tattoos are fierce.  And I love your meaning behind them.  I've been looking around for something symbolic to represent my quest to let go of things that I cannot control.  I think you've given me inspiration.  Thank you.  Not to mention, I love studying your threads so I can achieve the same looks.  You've got some talent!  BTW, are you filipino?  Just wondering...if you are, I have a filipino tattoo website that you might be interested in.  Anyways, keep up the excellent work..._

 
thanks love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yes I am filipino, what websites are you talking about? tell me please!! I love looking at different types of tattoos, even though it always makes me want to get more done. lol


----------



## user79 (Sep 17, 2007)

Love those Asian inspired tats! Looks great.


----------



## c.may (Sep 17, 2007)

thanks love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yes I am filipino, what websites are you talking about? tell me please!! I love looking at different types of tattoos, even though it always makes me want to get more done. lol

**Sorry it took so long for me to write back.  Anyways, here's the website...have fun.  Not to sure if you watch "Miami Ink", but there was this Filipina who got a tattoo done in the OLD Filipino script.  If you're proud of your heritage...then you'll appreciate this site.  

[[email protected]]http://www.eaglescorner.com/baybayin/baybayin.html[/FONT]

[[email protected]]Enjoy!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 

 
_people should post more pics of tattoos!!!_

 
you asked for it...






I have more, but that's the only one I have a good picture of at the moment.


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 18, 2007)

0o0ohh... nice


----------



## frocher (Sep 18, 2007)

Absinthe, that tattoo is amazing!


----------



## julie1962 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey guys-I'm a newbie! I just wanted to share my first tattoo with you all!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 18, 2007)

wow! yours is going to look great when its all done. I LOVE when people get tattoos there. did it hurt like a bitch, or do you have a high tolerance for pain?

I only have one tattoo. Its cute, but I need more. Its like 3 flowers with my name on top, and its on my shoulder blade. I want wrist tattoos, i actually want a half sleeve (dunno if thatll ever happen though). I want one on the back of my neck, behind my ear, foot, etc...

they sure are addictive. While I was sitting getting my first tattoo I was thinking about what I was going to get for my next tattoo


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_wow! yours is going to look great when its all done. I LOVE when people get tattoos there. did it hurt like a bitch, or do you have a high tolerance for pain?

I only have one tattoo. Its cute, but I need more. Its like 3 flowers with my name on top, and its on my shoulder blade. I want wrist tattoos, i actually want a half sleeve (dunno if thatll ever happen though). I want one on the back of my neck, behind my ear, foot, etc...

they sure are addictive. While I was sitting getting my first tattoo I was thinking about what I was going to get for my next tattoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
it wasnt too bad.. I guess I do have a high tolerance for pain. When I'm getting tattooed, I just think, "I have felt worse." lol..

and yea I know what you mean. Mine isn't finished yet, and I'm already thinking of other ways to modify my body 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe..


----------



## TeaCup (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm 16, but I'm gonna drive down to New Orleans with my mom on Halloween to get my first tattoo.

It's going to represent my family and my Italian Louisiana heritage. =] On my right wrist, haha. Painful, but I 'll bear it.





It means 'I love you' in Italian. It's going to face outward to represent the love I try to share with everyone.

On either side of the words like ( *Ti Amo* ) I'm going to have a small plain black Fleur-De-Lis.






This is very exciting for me because I'm VERY into body modification (00 gauges and 12 gauge industrial as well as many retired peircings) and I love my heritage and family.

I love everyones tattoos so far! So beautiful and great quality!


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 19, 2007)

They tattoo underage people in New Orleans? I know that in CA, minors can't get tattooed even if they have their parents there with them.


----------



## TeaCup (Sep 19, 2007)

Oh, both my parents are going with me. And in New Orleans as long a you have a legal guardian they'll do it. But it requires a lot of paper work. They're proud of me so they're gonna go and sign and bring my birth certificate and all that.

So they're going to sign for me and laugh at me I get it done. =]


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 19, 2007)

0o0ohhh cool


----------



## Bernadette (Sep 19, 2007)

It's so awesome, I love side tattoos. Just for the record, I have heard from many people that would know, including my tat artist that the ribs are the most painful part of the body to get done. If you can handle that, you're a bad ass. My friend's husband owns a shop and even she says that lots of guys cry during side tats. One of mine already goes onto my ribs and it was the most pain I've felt from any of my work and I too have a really high tolerance for pain.

I'm  getting my sides done eventually, I can't wait. Keep us posted!


----------



## Patricia (Sep 19, 2007)

love all your tats and ideas!


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_It's so awesome, I love side tattoos. Just for the record, I have heard from many people that would know, including my tat artist that the ribs are the most painful part of the body to get done. If you can handle that, you're a bad ass. My friend's husband owns a shop and even she says that lots of guys cry during side tats. One of mine already goes onto my ribs and it was the most pain I've felt from any of my work and I too have a really high tolerance for pain.

I'm  getting my sides done eventually, I can't wait. Keep us posted!_

 
Me too. I've got a few idea for rib tattoos, including having one that looks like part of my side is cracked and open and butterflies and moths are escaping down my torso.

What I really want is my chest done, but that's gonna have to wait until I get bank. 

Personally, it doesn't hurt the way most people think it should hurt. It's just a very warm feeling, it becomes almost meditative after awhile for me. 

When I get time, I'll post some pics of my mom's tattoos. 51 and she's got like 15 already (nice sized pieces too.) She's currently in the process of getting sleeves done.


----------



## belldandy13 (Sep 19, 2007)

omg you are my hero!  my spine hurt like hell but ribs...UGH!  please be sure to post when the colouring is finished.  at least you have the worst part (lining) done.  i can't wait to see the lotus with colouring/shading!

you're making me want to get another one so bad! O_O


----------



## almmaaa (Sep 3, 2008)

THis post is from last year have you finished it yet???  We all would love to see it!!!


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 24, 2008)

Here's my baby.

After the first session, outline only.








And after the second and final session, in its beautiful coloured glory. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It makes me happy.


----------



## flymestza (Sep 24, 2008)

Very nice girl.  I may have to check that spot out.  I've been looking for a place for my next tat!


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 24, 2008)

Thats my little hip tattoo...Hurt like crazy on the bone...Never ever again!


----------



## melozburngr (Sep 25, 2008)

I really, really like the snowflake tattoo. so simple.


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 26, 2008)

That's really beautiful, Nut.


----------



## manthanoelle (Oct 3, 2008)

Alrighty, so I am a newbie here still, so I don't know if there is a limit of picture per post or maximum pixel size, so I apologize now if I am messing up here hahaha.


Left Calf






"with a heart that's pure"
this piece is not finished at all, it will take up my whole chest eventually.






Behind left ear





Behind right ear
which needs to be touched and my phones camera make my skin look allll bad.





FABULOU$; toes.
my toes were excesssssively swollen and the shed off of black ink was still on my feet because this was taken immediately after they were done.






TERROR; inside lower lip.






I also have another but no picture of it.
And I am no where near complete with my body art


----------



## aziajs (Oct 3, 2008)

Nutmeg, I see that your tattoo is a recycle symbol with butterflies but what is the symbol made of?


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 3, 2008)

It's not a recycle symbol dude. Its a version of a mathematical symbol/concept called the moebius strip, this particular version is done by M.C. Escher. He does two versions, the more popular one with ants crawling over it. But seriously, that comment just made my day. That's probably the funniest thing anyone has ever said about it. Here's a picture of just the strip itself.






It symbolizes infinity, or eternity. The tattoo itself is a memorial tattoo for my cousin who died on June 19 2005 at the age of 15. The butterflies symbolize the two of us and a third cousin, because that spring there was just an explosion of painted lady butterflies (the kind in the tattoo), and it was very healing to have thousands of butterflies flying around.


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 8, 2008)

did you start coloring in your awesome tat yet? i wanna see the end results girl


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's my tattoos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my latest one done on 4th october, it was taken on the day by my cameraphone, also at an angle too. It's on my right thigh






and got this one back in june this year, the blue star represents my boyfriend, and the other two representing my best friends, it's on my left leg on lower part of my calf.

havent got a latest picture so here's one on the day


----------



## jenavii (Oct 9, 2008)

Geez i need to get a picture of my tattoo!

Anyways, I've been wanting to get a lip tattoo, does anyone know a good place for that in Suthern Cali ?


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_Ugh. I want, nay, NEED more ink! Those are beauts._

 
I feel the same way, it's an addiction...I need to post mine, but they are very plain, so don't get your hopes up..


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 13, 2008)

Thats beautiful! I love the placement.


----------



## pink_lily002 (Nov 14, 2008)

Ugh this thread makes the tattoo itch come back!  I have three currently - my grandfather's initials 'LAC' on my left wrist, a rather large August lily on the left side of my lower back, and five stars on the right side of my lower back.  I want to add onto the stars, probably add color or something, because they're so plain and boring to me now, and I thought I was SUCH a badass when I got them done lol.  Those were my first tattoo.  Hmmm, perhaps I'll take pictures tomorrow after work to share with everyone!

Kayteuk - please, post more pictures of your side tattoo!


----------



## hhunt2 (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *manthanoelle* 

 
_Alrighty, so I am a newbie here still, so I don't know if there is a limit of picture per post or maximum pixel size, so I apologize now if I am messing up here hahaha.

TERROR; inside lower lip.






I also have another but no picture of it.
And I am no where near complete with my body art 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Coolios... how did the healing go for that??

I initially was going to tat the bottom of my feet. 
One foot to say "Fuck" and the other foot to say "You".  But I always wear sandels, so my darn feet are always dirty.  But instead I was going to tat "Fuck You" in my inner lip.  I have my tounge pierced and that healed aight.  But how was your healing process?  And how was the pain level?


----------



## Dice1233 (Nov 14, 2008)

OOh, I'll jump in!  

My first I got when I was 16. It is a flame lily - the national flower of Rhodesia (Zimbabwe) where my father grew up:







I finally convinced my husband that I should get another tattoo, which I finally got done this year.  It is a space/wormhole scene:






Now I just need to come up with more ideas for more tattoos!!!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 14, 2008)

This is a tatoo I got about a year and 1/2 ago. I only wanted to get one tattoo so I got my family, heritage, and religion all summed up into one.






The cross is because I'm catholic, the clover because I'm Irish- and "AMD" is my cousin's initials who passed away from Lukemia when she was 16. When I showed my aunt (her mom) the tatoo about a year after I got it she teared up and hugged me... I never thought of showing her or my uncle and when I fianlly did I was so nervous about how their reaction would be.. but my aunt was so happy about it and I was really glad about that.

Amanda hated the color pink- so when the artist asked me if I wanted her initials to be pink I was like "NO!!!!!!!!!" lol. They are a lilac purple instead.


----------



## yodagirl (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dice1233* 

 
_It is a space/wormhole scene:






Now I just need to come up with more ideas for more tattoos!!!_

 
OMG! That tattoo is freakin' amazing! I love it


----------



## xoleaxo (Nov 14, 2008)

you guys have such awesome tattoos!  i need to take some pics of mine.. i'm so excited, i'm going to get my sleeve fixed today!!!  (note: never trust an artist which a portfolio on his computer!  i dont even know if they were really his work now.)

so any upcoming tattoos for anyone?


----------



## Kayteuk (Nov 14, 2008)

I am getting my sisters name tattooed somewhere...Not sure where though!


----------



## vbretta (Nov 14, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm getting a Rosie the riveter tattoo, I can't wait to post pictures!


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 15, 2008)

Amazing tats on here! now this got me thinking..i want one on my torso too but that would be so expensive! 
I'm getting one on my wrist soon - so excited! just need to save up for it


----------



## civicbabe627 (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_Here's my baby.

After the first session, outline only.








And after the second and final session, in its beautiful coloured glory. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It makes me happy.






_

 
That is so cool! I love how your butterflies turned out! I have a butterfly and it does not even look half that good! The stupid artist couldn't even make the wings even!


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 16, 2008)

I love my artist, he will do all touchups and future stuff if I end up incorporating it into a full back piece.

ETA: The blue in the butterflies isn't nearly as obvious in real life, it just makes the orange more vivid. The camera picked it up a lot more than it should have.


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 19, 2008)

Far away pic so you can see where they are






close ups:
pelvis






bicep


----------



## Kayteuk (Nov 19, 2008)

Awww _aleksis210 what are your tattoos about? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they seem like they have a good background story!
_


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 19, 2008)

delete


----------



## luckystar2002 (Dec 4, 2008)

OoOoOo I love tattoo posts!

Here's one of the many of mine!


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luckystar2002* 

 
_OoOoOo I love tattoo posts!

Here's one of the many of mine!





_

 


I love it!! I'm actually saving up for a pin-up tattoo myself 
About (approximately) how much was it, if you don't mind me asking? I imagine I'm going to have to shell out a lot.


----------

